# Victorian wildlife licence return form??



## dottyback (Apr 1, 2010)

how stupid are these returns we have to do! specially as the example they provide does not tally up! i was never that good at maths but:

2+1-1=2 not 4!!!

if they DSE cant get it right how are we sposed to get it right!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

i got mine on the 30th and they are due on the 31st i dont even know if it made it there in time, in which case im sure they will b***h slap me for. although i have heard they are pretty lazy with enforcement of private collection not containing any advanced licence species.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

not sure how they plan to breed with only 1 animal


----------



## No-two (Apr 1, 2010)

You're not meant to submit it until after the 31st, it has to filled in for the animals you have at the 31st, but you have 14days to submit it afterwards.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

mine had due date 31st written on it


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

i keep photo copies off them so if there is an issue i can refer to it later. maybe a dse foul up


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 1, 2010)

thats victoria for ya lol


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 1, 2010)

It is to show what animals youhave in your posession on the 31 march. Deadline for lodgement is the 14 april.


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 1, 2010)

nah they are due 14th April which it does say on the form but below it says 1 april 2009 - 31 march 2010 so kinda confusing to some


----------



## baxtor (Apr 1, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> i keep photo copies off them so if there is an issue i can refer to it later. maybe a dse foul up



might need to dig out one of those copies and check the deadline date.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 2, 2010)

baxtor said:


> might need to dig out one of those copies and check the deadline date.


the dead line date is 14th april . i have my return to the wild in front of me .


----------



## froglet (Apr 2, 2010)

i still haven't got my form yet


----------



## Sarah (Apr 2, 2010)

they were sent out a week ago i got mine last friday i think.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 2, 2010)

i only got mine on wednesday, shouldnt be to far away froglet


----------



## jesskie (Apr 3, 2010)

dottyback said:


> how stupid are these returns we have to do! specially as the example they provide does not tally up! i was never that good at maths but:
> 
> 2+1-1=2 not 4!!!
> 
> if they DSE cant get it right how are we sposed to get it right!!


 

haha i actually had to think for a bit there when i got mine  but then yeh noticed their's doesn't even add up properly!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2010)

I still haven't looked at mine.... It's stuck to the fridge and on the to-do list


----------



## kensai (Apr 5, 2010)

Try doing them every 6 months


----------

